# A poll and a place to put weird games.



## Asa

What do you think of this game :lol: 

http://www.miniclip.com/games/traps-mines-and-a-sheep/en/

My record in http://miniclip.com/mko.php?c=qporssorrous...EosBBEoC73oturp


----------



## Asa

I managed to get 7000 meters :shock:


----------



## robo mantis

It says 4000 somthing and i just beat you at 4228 meters


----------



## Asa

> It says 4000 somthing and i just beat you at 4228 meters


I was talking about the sheep game. I'm so gonna beat you at that. :twisted: Post the link, and prove it.


----------



## robo mantis

http://www.miniclip.com/games/monkey-kick-...EosBBEoC73oturp


----------



## Asa

Nice! I got a new record, but not high enough. I'm going to beat you, I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## robo mantis

Ok :twisted:


----------



## OGIGA

Arg... what an addictive game.


----------



## Asa

Luckily it's not too long :lol: 

Poor sheep get murdered in a couple minutes.

Fine robo, I secede. You win. But I bet you can't beat me in...

http://www.miniclip.com/games/monkey-snowfight/en/#

What user name will you be? Tell me a time you could play.


----------



## robo mantis

I don't know i tried it and i made it to 1600 somthing


----------



## robo mantis

i will be robomantis


----------



## Asa

I'll be Asa. What time do you think you might have?


----------



## colddigger

my record in the sheep game is 83695 

i died from a trap


----------



## robo mantis

How you get so far?


----------



## colddigger

2-3 minutes of practice and observation


----------



## robo mantis

what you mean i thought that game was almost all luck?


----------



## colddigger

ehhhhhh............star is your jumper

white bomb is a boost

trap is death

death bomb is just craziness

sheep is food/player


----------



## colddigger

oh! by my score i mean if you were to enter it into highscore, it's not my distance...


----------



## robo mantis

Oh lol


----------



## Asa

> my record in the sheep game is 83695  i died from a trap


I thought you would like this game. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## colddigger

http://miniclip.com/mko.php?c=qBorqEotqotF...rsEoIONbSmotUBu

my little record for the monkey kickers.....


----------



## Asa

OOG. WHAT DO YOU DO ALL DAY?!?!?!


----------



## Asa

> It says 4000 somthing and i just beat you at 4228 meters


Wa ha ha!  I lost by one meter!http://miniclip.com/mko.php?c=qBorqrouBoturorFBoUBopBFosqFEoC73otFrp


----------



## robo mantis

haha lol


----------



## Asa

It's just not fair...! Bwa wa wa ha ha! Hee hee heh ha heh hee hee heh ha ha bwa ha wa na ra ta la sa. Oh whatever.


----------



## colddigger

http://roxik.com/pictaps/

floodage

!!!


----------



## Asa

Creepy...


----------



## Sparky

dont know if you guys heard of this before its called

http://www.triachnid.com/

NOTE: takes a while to load. 50MB


----------



## Asa

> dont know if you guys heard of this before its calledhttp://www.triachnid.com/
> 
> NOTE: takes a while to load. 50MB


Umm, is there a game in here?


----------



## colddigger

triachnids is fricken AWESOME!!!!!!!!  :lol:   8) 8) :twisted: :shock:  

i can't figure out how to put things in my mouth!!!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHA_*AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH*_ :lol:  8) :lol:     :twisted: :evil: :roll: :lol:     :shock:


----------



## ShibaTheFox

http://miniclip.com/mko.php?c=pUorqrotrotu...BtBoIONbSmottFE

Beat you be like 23 M asa


----------



## Asa

Ahh, you fiend! 

I spent hours, hours!!


----------



## Sparky

> dont know if you guys heard of this before its calledhttp://www.triachnid.com/
> 
> NOTE: takes a while to load. 50MB
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, is there a game in here?
Click to expand...

Yes you have to wait for it to load, depending on your connection some computers loads faster than others.



> triachnids is fricken AWESOME!!!!!!!! i can't figure out how to put things in my mouth!!!!!
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH


 Click and hold your leg over an object, hold space to grab onto an object then just hold it beneith your fangs and let go of space. :wink:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/365143*

Now this is a random and challenging game!!!! You have to use not just logic and knowledge but have large supplies of luck too....good luck and post your progress!


----------



## Asa

I can't link to it...Glad you're back and posting


----------



## Deutschherper

This game is FUN to play  . I got 3,200 or so meters with a score of 35,768.

Edit: I just got 4,064.1 meters with a score of 42,326


----------



## Asa

> This game is FUN to play  . I got 3,200 or so meters with a score of 35,768.


Aw, how come everyone's better than me...


----------



## Deutschherper

> This game is FUN to play  . I got 3,200 or so meters with a score of 35,768.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, how come everyone's better than me...
Click to expand...

You beat me by a long shot. You said earlier that you managed to 7,000 meters, more than twice of what I got.


----------



## Asa

I didn't get that high a score for some reason though... :?


----------



## Deutschherper

Maybe you played awfully :wink: but got lucky  .

Edit: I just realised how dumb that sounded  . What I meant was that you might have played awfully but still gotten far.


----------



## Asa

Oh well. Wait I don't get it... :?


----------



## Deutschherper

I think that it's time that another game was put on this topic.

Here are two:

http://www.miniclip.com/games/monkey-lander/en/

http://www.miniclip.com/games/egg-run/en/


----------



## Deutschherper

Here's a third game:

http://www.miniclip.com/games/papa-louie/en/


----------



## Asa

Reminds me of Mario...


----------



## Deutschherper

Same here. It's fun.

Who voted, " You cruel animal! I'm going to warn my friends and block the game as a virus attachment, and gather a volunteer group to get it out of the public and..."? Just wondering...

I just got 5345.5 meters with a score of 55260 on the sheep game.


----------



## idolomantis

sorry if i get an very old topic again  bud ive got some challenses for ya  

ragdoll avalanche 2

and

cursor

my highs:

ragdoll: 222

cursor 956

have fun? ^_^


----------



## Andrew

Over 24 million on beginner mode

http://www.boxhead2.info/

Beat it a couple times

http://www.maniacworld.com/fishy.swf

Oh, and I topped your highscore on Ragdoll with 231. h34r:


----------



## idolomantis

ragdoll 282 now OMG!!!


----------



## Andrew

328! WOOT, beat that. :lol:


----------



## idolomantis

okay... how about 333 XD XD XD


----------



## Andrew

533!


----------



## idolomantis

no ######! your cheating  just kidding  congratz with that score :blink:


----------

